# sluggish when engine first starts



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

I think this is normal, but does anyone notice their TD is extremely sluggish when it first turns on coming out of a stop? Feels like it's tugging a trailer, but this sluggishness quickly goes away in the first mile or less. Thanks!


----------



## farmallgray (Nov 28, 2013)

I'd say its normal because the turbo isn't spinning much yet. The turbo needs the expanding gas caused by heat to spin it. I have a small diesel tractor with a turbo and straight exhaust. It takes a minute or two after is starts before you start to hear the turbo whistle.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

The only thing I notice is the turbo lag, other than that it drives normally from cold or hot. I do have a different engine to the NA Cruze as mine is made in Korea. The peak torque is also 250rpm lower as well.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

This is normal in a cold diesel engine, just take it easy that first mile or two and you'll be good to go. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

I guess my Cruze and I have a lot in common...we are both a little sluggish when we first wake up. The Cruze takes a minute or two before it's fully awake, but I need a cup or two of coffee...then, look out!!!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I drive mine pretty gently when it's cold but yes I woudl say it does seem like the computer might be retarding the boost a tiny bit until the oil gets some warmth to it. It isn't that much of a difference but I would say there is some difference when it is completely cold.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

ok.. thank you!


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

diesel said:


> I drive mine pretty gently when it's cold but yes I woudl say it does seem like the computer might be retarding the boost a tiny bit until the oil gets some warmth to it. It isn't that much of a difference but I would say there is some difference when it is completely cold.


I remember my old 1977 VW Rabbit diesel had a cable pull-out knob on the steering column that looked like a choke on a gasser car. You were supposed to pull that out before you started a cold engine. After driving the first few miles you then push it back in. It was supposed to slightly retard the injection timing by the pump. This was all done mechanically since this was before CR turbo diesels and the electronics we all have now controlling our diesels. If you forgot to do this, the engine took longer to start and shook, bucked and smoked like crazy until it warmed up.


----------



## TheDog (Mar 27, 2014)

Not sure if the original post was asking about first turns on as in a cold engine or first rolling away from a stop. The torque from the diesel motor is artificially limited at low speeds to prevent excess tire spin and drive line wear. Oh so said some review I read. This combined with turbo delay means that the first 20-50 feet of movement are not rapid in the CTD.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I also know that the torque converter will not "lock" until the transmission reaches operating temperature. Another safety feature to help the Aisin last a little longer


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

TheDog said:


> Not sure if the original post was asking about first turns on as in a cold engine or first rolling away from a stop. The torque from the diesel motor is artificially limited at low speeds to prevent excess tire spin and drive line wear. Oh so said some review I read. This combined with turbo delay means that the first 20-50 feet of movement are not rapid in the CTD.


I believe it was about a cold engine. When my engine is warm, if I floor it from a stop, it will spin the tires easily due to the rush of torque.


----------

